
Not Onion: SFPD, citing racial bias, will stop releasing mug shots - ycombonator
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/07/01/san-francisco-citing-racial-bias-will-stop-releasing-mug-shots/
======
hedora
Good for them! If the police don’t charge you with anything and you pose no
threat to others, why should they release the mug shot? The old policy was
basically legalized libel.

